# icone bureau fluxbox

## Atreillou

hello,

existe t il un plugin pour fluxbox permettant de diposer des icones sur le bureau:  

pour lancer des applications

pour mettre en icones les applications ouvertes (au lieu de les mettres dans la barre de fluxbox.  (histoire de ouvoir s'y retrouver facilement lorsque l on a 10 fenetres d'xemacs ouvertes en meme temps   (je sais les tabs sont aussi la pour ca   :Wink:   )

----------

## Tucs

Salut,

Tu peux utiliser un dock qui te permet de lancer les applications.

http://www.dockapps.org/file.php/id/117

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> (histoire de ouvoir s'y retrouver facilement lorsque l on a 10 fenetres d'xemacs ouvertes en meme temps   (je sais les tabs sont aussi la pour ca    )

 

Pour ce qui est de Fluxbox, je ne sais pas, mais pour ce qui est d'Emacs, je te renvoie à la doc  :Wink: 

Avec C-x 2 et C-x 3 tu fais des frames et tu navigues entre avec C-X o.

Maintenant si c'est pour avoir 10 fenêtres ouvertes, change d'éditeur   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Atreillou

chande d'editeur --->  lol

moi je suis sous vi   non j deconne

1/ celui qui ouvre les 10 xemacs c pas moi

2/ il en ouvre 10 car il ouvre 10 fichiers de config sur 10 machhines differentes...

3/ je ne fais pas un blocage sur xemacs, j aimerais aussi mettre mozilla en icone

4/ je vais zieuter pour le dock

merci à vous 2

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

1) c'est pas une raison, il a qu'à apprendre à s'en servir  :Twisted Evil: 

2) cf 1)   :Very Happy: 

3) avec les docks je pense que c'est la meilleure solution

4) très bonne idée  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

1 /  bon je le defend un peu:

meme moi je ne sais pas ouvrir 10 fichiers de 10 machines differentes (qui n ont pas de nfs ou autre....) sur le meme xemacs...   

mais bon   je suis pas une reference non plus   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Tu veux dire qu'il se connecte par ssh à ces machines et qu'il ouvre un Xemacs avec le tunneling?

Même dans ce cas là ça doit être faisable (avec l'émulation shell dans Emacs), mais clairement beaucoup moins simple.

Mea Culpa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sleeper

Pour ce qui est d'editer des fichiers sur differenets machines dans le meme [X]Emacs le plus simple c'est encore d'utiliser ange-ftp ou tramp si tu veux utiliser ssh par exemple...

Dans mon cas au boulot, j'edite depuis un Emacs tournant sous ma machine Winblow$ (mais avec cygwin, XFree, Windowmaker etc ...), des fichiers sur 3 suns, une linux, 2 ou 3 AIX en allemagne .. etc ...

Et pas besoin de 10 fenetres ....

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Oui, mais ce n'est pas forcement simple a mettre en oeuvre, mais je me doutais bien qu'emacs pouvait le faire...

On peut tout faire avec Emacs   :Cool: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> existe t il un plugin pour fluxbox permettant de diposer des icones sur le bureau:  
> 
> pour lancer des applications
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas de plugins mais tu peux toujours installé Idesk pour mettre une icone sur ton bureau.  Mais il reste qu'une fois que ton application est ouverte  et que tu réduit ta fenetre elle va aller dans ta barre de fluxbox.

Tu peux trouver Idesk à cette page : http://linuxhelp.hn.org/idesk.php

Pour un screenshot : http://linuxhelp.hn.org/oct-18.png  c'est avec waimea WM mais sa marche avec fluxbox blackbox etc ...

Bonne chance.

----------

